# It's been 3 years



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

What a beautiful girl and I loved watching her tribute. I am a newbie griever and the loss is like losing one of our own - I was taken aback by how hard it was to lose our Golden.

My thoughts are with you today. She was a special girl to you you can surely see.

PS: I loved the one with her swimming beside the red canoe we have a very similar photo with our boy


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your memories of Mazlon, your photographs are a beautiful tribute to her and a reminder that I must take more. I haven't been fortunate to have kids so my fur babies ARE my children, and anyone that doesn't understand the love you share with a dog is missing out on so much. I am sure she is looking down on you. Once again thank you for sharing.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

What a beautiful life she had!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

There are many, many of us here who understand what you are feeling. Three years isn't very long to heal a broken heart. I lost my heart-and-soul girl 17 years ago and I STILL get choked up if I talk about her at length.

Thank you for sharing your tribute to your beautiful girl. It's easy to see the love and joy she brought to you.


Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hugs to you on this sad day, they bring so much joy and love into our lives, hold a very special place in our heart and take a part of ours with them when they leave. I'd like to think when they take part of our heart with them, they're holding it close to theirs until we are together again one day. 

Your tribute to Mazlon was beautiful, so many wonderful memories and story each one tells. She was an adorable pup and became a beautiful golden girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

What a beautiful video. I love all of the pictures with the kids, she seemed to be so gentle with the little ones. I noticed some white on Mazlon's shoulders and we used to always call those angle wings.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your tribute to Mazlon. I completely understand what you are feeling and looking at the pictures shows what a full life she had and how loved she was. I love the version of Over the Rainbow you selected, the same version was also selected for a memorial service for a neighbor of mine.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I share your feelings. This month also marks 3 years since we said goodbye to our Romeo. He was 13 years & 10 months. While we still miss him & it bring tears remembering, this time my wife & I reminisced about him, his quirks & funny habits.

Mike D


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

That's a wonderful tribute. She was so happy doing the things she loved with the family that was her own.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mazlon*



coffenut said:


> For the life of me I could not figure out why I was so out of sorts and emotional today and then I saw the date. It has been 3 years since I said goodbye to Mazlon. It still hurts as much today as it did when I said goodbye. Many people have said in various different conversations that it is wrong to compare pets to kids. Well, if that's the case, why am I still crying at work 3 years later?
> 
> This is a tribute video I made of her.
> *Goodbye to My Heart*


Absolutely beautiful tribute to Mazlon. I'm teary eyed.
P.S. Nobody has the right to tell you what to feel-your feelings are real to you and that is all that matters!
My Smooch has been gone four years and I miss her everyday!


----------

